# Pipes Burst



## jozzmenia (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello, we're considering buying a house where the pipes burst and fixing it up. We can do everything ourselves except replace the pipes. They are considering taking $25,000 off the current asking price because the pipes need to be replaced. Basically we're having trouble gaging how much that will cost. I've worked with people who "flip houses" but never dealt with replacing pipes. Anyone have any idea how much something like that costs? I don't even know where to start looking. Actually the basement pipes burst and someone stole the pipes from one of the rooms upstairs. I am just trying to get an idea what something like this costs.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hard to say without knowing the size of the house, whether it will need to be gutted to do the job, and what materials you plan to replumb with.

You also don't say whether these are water pipes heats pipes or both.

More detail would be need for an proper answer.

DIY would probablly be 1/2 the cost cited especially if you use PEX piping.


----------

